# Dell Inspiron 1525 White Screen



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have searched Google high and low but can't seem to find any solution to the problem I am having.

My laptop boots up fine until the login screen. After I enter my password it proceeds to login but the screen turns white. I still have my cursor on screen. I have connected the laptop to an external monitor and the screen is displayed the same. 

Would this indicate a software or hardware problem ? 

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks in advance,
Lee.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Press F8 at boot and enter safemode. See if you get a grey screen, if not then in safemode reload the video driver. Go here and choose the correct operating system. If the screen is still grey then hold down the fn key and press the power button to boot up your computer to run diagnostics.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. When I boot into safe mode after the login the screen turns completly black apart from safe mode wrote in each corner. Earlier on after I had the laptop connected to my external display and rebooted the screen worked fine for a few minutes until it crashed. After a reboot, I was back to a white screen.

I will try the fn diagnostics solution in the morning and see if that help. Gotta get to bed. Up early as hell!

Thanks,
Lee.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, I tried what you mentioned SA Spurs1. When in safe mode the problem persists. I get a black screen instead of a white one. When I ran diagnostics I recieved the following error:

Error Code 0142.
Msg: Error Code 2000-0142
Msg: Hard Drive 1 - Self Test unsucessful. Status: 70

As a side note, when I boot windows normally and in safe mode, I can see my antivirus splash screen perfectly. It looks just fine. Would this not indicate that there is no problem with the hardware ? 

Is there any way too boot into windows so I can try and reinstall the video card driver ? 


Cheers,
Lee.

P.S. Sorry about the long delay between posts. Been up to my eyes in Uni.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Error means you have a hard drive that is failing and will need to be replaced. You can try this to see if you can recover. Insert your Operating System CD that came with your computer. Boot your computer and press F12 when you see the Dell logo. You will be prompted, so select boot to cdrom drive. Then press any key to boot from cd. Once you have booted to the cd. Select repair windows. You should get a c: prompt. At the c: prompt type CHECKDSK /R and press the enter key. This will run for a while depending on your corruption. Once complete your system will reboot. Once it reboots. Post back your results.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I can access the command line using my Vista Install Disc, however, when I type chkdsk /r I receive the following message:

The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.
Windows cannot run disk checking on this volume because it is write protected.

Cheers!


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Are you at the c:> prompt when you are running checkdsk /r ? Did you have encryption on your hard drive?


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm at x:/source. Thats were it starts when I get to the command prompt. Never encrypted my drive. 

Thanks.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Type c: press enter and see if changes to the c drive.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

That worked a charm except the Check Disk utiliyy froze at 11%. It was like that for about two hours so I turned it off. It did fix a few errors before it jammed but the problem still persists.

Thanks.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

You will need to replace the drive. A temperary fix would be to press F8 when you see the Dell logo and choose restore. This will restore the image deleting all data if it works.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Really appreciated.

Regards,
Lee.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

No problem, and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## rixzer (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a quick update. Replaced HDD and everything is working fine again.

Cheers!


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Geat. Glad to see you up an running


----------

